# Hedgie Hotels



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting/informative if we could make a list of hedgie-friendly hotels/motels/inns/b&bs/etc and their locations. Now that the holidays are here, I'm sure a few of us will be traveling and it would be nice to know of good places to stay with our hedgehogs. 

That being said, I've only taken my boys overnight in a hotel once. And I wouldn't recommend ANYTHING that breathes to stay there... except the bugs that were crawling ALL OVER the BED! :shock:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I was reading through some HWS newsletters and came across an article about hotel stays recently. It's a great article and has a lot of useful hotel tips: http://users.nac.net/hedgehogwelfare/newsletters/newsletter_10.pdf (pages 11-12; there's also an article about air travel on there too)
It recommended http://www.pettravel.com/ to help find hedgie/pet friendly hotels.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks Zalea!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Anytime! I just happened to see that article a few days ago, and felt that it was really informative when it came to hotel stays. It mentions different things you should do (like using the do not disturb sign, introducing your hedgie to the hotel staff, etc) and different setups that can be used if you can't take your cage. I found it very eye-opening and thought-out and figured that maybe some people looking at this hotels thread might find it useful too. There's some stuff on there that I never would've thought about doing! Hope it helps a few travelers.


----------

